# Inquiry re marriage



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I would like to inquire if the christian marriage of two Filipino citizen will be void once the married lady converted muslim here in Dubai. The husband does not like to convert to islam? Is there a procedure to get the divorced here in UAE and the same will be honored in the Philippine law? Can the converted lady can remarry again here in UAE? 

Another scenario.
A married couple (solemnize by a christian priest) in the philippines both converted to islam, are they allowed to re marry under Islam? Is the previous marriage will be Void?

Thanks,


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Hassli,

Those are interesting scenarios and questions to be sure. It seems the best thing to do for accurate information would be to visit with a local Muslim Cleric. Then visit (in person) with the Philippine embassy there. Between the two you should get good solid information.
I hope you have good luck and also, please let us know the outcome of what you find out.


Gene


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hassli said:


> Hi, I would like to inquire if the christian marriage of two Filipino citizen will be void once the married lady converted muslim here in Dubai. The husband does not like to convert to islam? Is there a procedure to get the divorced here in UAE and the same will be honored in the Philippine law? Can the converted lady can remarry again here in UAE?
> 
> Another scenario.
> A married couple (solemnize by a christian priest) in the philippines both converted to islam, are they allowed to re marry under Islam? Is the previous marriage will be Void?
> ...


I'm not Muslim, but as far as I understand when a woman converts to Islam and her husband is not a muslim, the marriage is invalidated according to the quran. The wife does have to wait 3 menstrual cycles (‘idda) to give the husband a chance to take her back, though. But as far as I know after that 3 month period islamic law will mean the two are divorced. 

As far as getting remarried and LEGALLY divorced (not just according to Muslim law but also Philippine law) you are probably going to have to talk to an attorney. Divorce law in the Philippines is very different for Muslims than it is everyone else so your best bet is to talk to an attorney.


----------

